# White Vinegar & Lemon Juice Mixture on chain???



## Boris

I'm going to try this on a rusted chain as recommended by fundreamer1 in this section a little while back. Are there words of caution that anyone might have before I proceed?


----------



## Boris

*Little help please*

Kinda' would like to get this going soon. Your experience would be most graciously welcomed, as I don't want to screw up the chain. Previously, I've soaked chains in oil and took the wire wheel to them. I'm trying to be a little less messy this time. Am I going to do damage with the half and half vinegar and lemon juice solution that fundreamer1 recommended?


----------



## scrubbinrims

*no title*

Vinegar is good for rust, lemon cuts oil and leaves a fresh scent.
I don't see any harm, but I would definitely wear gloves to cover up any breaks in your skin.
I am curious how it works as an all natural approach has got to be less traumatic on my brain cells than what I use.
Chris


----------



## Boris

Thanks Chris-
I'll wait for maybe just one more person to weigh in with their opinion. But it's good to know what ingredient does what. I appreciate the word of caution, as I wouldn't have even thunk about sticking my hands in the solution if you hadn't mentioned it. I'll let you know how it turns out, but frankly, I've read your posts, and if I were you, I really wouldn't be too concerned about your last few remaining brain cells. I"M JUST KIDDING!!!!
Dave


----------



## Boris

*O.K. I tried it*

On the plus side:
1)The process took less than 12 hours as the chain wasn't horribly rusty or greasy.
2)The rust an grease disappeared
3)No mess when I took it to the wire wheel (as opposed to when I soak a chain in oil)
4)The chain looks great

On the minus side
1)It removed the blueing on my diamond chain
2)I'm not wild about the smell of vinegar

I would recommend lemon juice and distilled white vinegar if you don't care about losing the blue.
I'll probably experiment with using only vinegar or the lemon juice next time to see if I can save the blue. Or, as JLarkin suggested for chrome, just oxylic acid (wood bleach)
If anyone else experiments, please be sure to post results.
Thanks


----------



## ridingtoy

Thanks for the review on the vinegar and lemon juice method of rust removal. I've got some chrome needing light pitting/rust stains to be removed. What type of stores carry the oxylic acid?

Dave


----------



## Boris

I'm glad you asked. Maybe JLarkin has the answer to that.


----------



## Iverider

Home improvement store should have oxalic acid also known as Wood bleach.


----------



## ridingtoy

I got lazy and just ordered a pound box of oxalic acid off ebay, rather than run around to stores looking for a retailer who handles it. With the usual mixture being about 2 tablespoons per gallon of warm water (from what I read on another forum), one pound should be enough to hold me for awhile.

Dave


----------



## Gordon

*chain*

Walmart has cold bluing that you can use to restore the looks of your chain. It is in the sporting goods section. Don't leave it on too long or it gets too dark.


----------



## Boris

Thanks for the tips guys! I'm off to the store tomorrow for some wood bleach and cold bluing. Which brings me to my next new question in Restoration Tips.


----------



## ridingtoy

Got my pound of oxalic acid from an ebay seller, and a large enough plastic container to mix up a batch. I've got a 1950 Colson Imperial tricycle to try it out on. The little trike has plenty of pitted chrome parts I thought would need to be re-chromed (the handlebar probably still will), but after seeing several before and after photos from auto and bike restoration forums, these chrome parts don't appear any worse than the ones cleaned up in the photos. The handle bar is badly pitted due to the trike being stored somewhere with dampness. It's a shame because it appears to have been hardly used judging by the light tire wear. It even has a chrome Delta Junior headlight as original equipment...something seldom added by mfrs. on 1950s model tricycles.

Dave


----------



## Boris

Those headlights on tricycles certainly solved the problem for when those toddlers were out riding alone at night. Seriously though, let us know how the Oxalic Acid worked for you. I think I'm going to go the EVAPO-RUST route for my next project. I'll let you know how it works out the next time I have to do something.


----------



## ridingtoy

Dave Marko said:


> Those headlights on tricycles certainly solved the problem for when those toddlers were out riding alone at night. Seriously though, let us know how the Oxalic Acid worked for you. I think I'm going to go the EVAPO-RUST route for my next project. I'll let you know how it works out the next time I have to do something.




LOL Yeah, made it easier to see and dodge all those little tikes riding out on the road after dark while driving along. I bought a repop Delta Junior light finished in white on ebay awhile back for parts. The original light had the usual leaky battery blues which required a new battery holder, plus the lens was missing. The repop light was just what I needed to restore the original chrome light.

It's a deal! I was hoping to have done some cleaning on the trike, but hurricane Irene has me cleaning up damage and debris outside instead with my rust removal project on hold...again! 

Dave


----------



## Boris

WHERE ARE YOUR PRIORITIES MAN???? But really, I wish you and your city/town? a speedy recovery. I hope no people or animals were hurt, the damage wasn't too extensive and expensive, and that no great treasures were lost.


----------



## fundreamer1

I'm glad my post helped you out, I was very happy with the results too. (Minus the smell LOL) 
But that goes away after awhile.


----------



## bricycle

Dave Marko said:


> Thanks for the tips guys! I'm off to the store tomorrow for some wood bleach and cold bluing. Which brings me to my next new question in Restoration Tips.




What department do they have the "cold bluing" in? Thanks.


----------



## Boris

bricycle said:


> What department do they have the "cold bluing" in? Thanks.




Brian-
I found it at a different store other than Walmart in the sporting goods sections by the guns.


----------



## gerberman

*Oxalic Acid is Bartenders Helper/keeper*

Same stuff you get to polish cookware.  $1.58 at my Lowe's today for a 14 or 16 ounce can.


----------



## AtvMinibike

I am very adamant in answering the question Dave posted because I have not tried it myself and doing resto myself but with how it turned out I would definitely try it on my rusty chain. Thanks for the tips. I am learnig here.


----------



## walter branche

*bartenders helper*

this is great, i use it all the time , first coat is always thick ,and then washed off with a hose ,second coat is light ,let it dry , it drys into a fine polishing powder-read the directions,it also is perfect for getting squid juice off of your nice yacht or boat.. walter branche ,,


----------



## scrubbinrims

I picked up a motor a few weeks ago at a yard sale and bought a soft brass wheel wisk for it.
I used in on my pedals, chains, rims, etc... with outstanding results...it is indispensable and the days of using chemicals are over.
Chris


----------



## Boris

scrubbinrims said:


> I picked up a motor a few weeks ago at a yard sale and bought a soft brass wheel wisk for it.
> I used in on my pedals, chains, rims, etc... with outstanding results...it is indispensable and the days of using chemicals are over.
> Chris




I had to refer to this thread again, and just read your post Chris. Since one of your earlier posts started on a cautionary note, we may as well end on one.
It's great when we can avoid harmful cleaning products, but just a reminder to wear a mask when using a wheel to clean off some of those parts, as the particulates that are flying off also contain harmful chemicals (chromium, cadmium, lead, etc.).


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Also beware of the brass wire brush dust and wear a mask.


----------



## Nickinator

Dave Marko said:


> I had to refer to this thread again, and just read your post Chris. Since one of your earlier posts started on a cautionary note, we may as well end on one.
> It's great when we can avoid harmful cleaning products, but just a reminder to wear a mask when using a wheel to clean off some of those parts, as the particulates that are flying off also contain harmful chemicals (chromium, cadmium, lead, etc.).




Another cautionary note when using the brass wire wheel (which is also my first choice for removing rust), use it outside or on a bare floor- I made the mistake of using it indoors on our big work area rug, and we're still stepping on tiny sharp pieces of brass wire..ouch.


----------



## OldRider

Safety glasses couldn't hurt either.


----------



## vincev

Definite on the safety glasses or goggles.


----------



## Boris

And a welders mask, hard hat and a full suit of armor, be sure the gloves are articulated though, Lance optional.


----------



## vincev

Dave Marko said:


> I'm going to try this on a rusted chain as recommended by fundreamer1 in this section a little while back. Are there words of caution that anyone might have before I proceed?




Dont reuse the white vinegar on any food after you clean your chain with it.


----------



## vincev

11 posts on this one thread,you are shameless Dave.


----------



## Boris

You're right! Time to start a new one.


----------



## vincev

would the solution still work if you reversed and went with half lemon juice and half vinegar instead of half vinegar and half lemon juice???


----------



## Greg M

No! If you reverse it, it'll actually put rust back on the chain.


----------



## Boris

Greg M said:


> No! If you reverse it, it'll actually put rust back on the chain.




Good to know. See Vince you can learn something new everyday. Thanks Greg!


----------



## vincev

Old Rider ,you start on one end and Dave ,you start on the other end.Let me know when you need more vinegar and water.


----------



## vincev

Dont forget to oil the above chain when you guys are finished


----------



## krateman

I hate to mention this, since we are all exploring environmentally friendly ways to remove oil/grease from chains, but gas works great on busting this material up, especially when you use a little wire brush to help it along. I got a chain cleaned off pretty fast using this method. You can keep the gas and re-use it many times and when you are finished, strain it through a few coffee filters and you can probably use it in your weed eater or car. Maybe you can use it to burn some brush from land clearing.


----------



## vincev

Are you finished cleaning that chain yet Dave and OR??


----------



## OldRider

Almost done Vince!


----------



## silvertonguedevil

krateman said:


> I hate to mention this, since we are all exploring environmentally friendly ways to remove oil/grease from chains, but gas works great on busting this material up, especially when you use a little wire brush to help it along. I got a chain cleaned off pretty fast using this method. You can keep the gas and re-use it many times and when you are finished, strain it through a few coffee filters and you can probably use it in your weed eater or car. Maybe you can use it to burn some brush from land clearing.



I've always heard that gas works pretty good. I know using gasoline as a cleaning solution is frowned upon but if it works.....


----------



## ccmerz

Here is a chain I restored using an 8" brass coated steel wire wheel (fine) fitted to my 3200 rpm electric bench mount grinder.  From rust to "new".  No liquids involved.  Elapsed time : 15 minutes.


----------



## reeviint

I got lazy and just ordered a pound box of oxalic acid off ebay, rather than run around to stores looking for a retailer who handles it. With the usual mixture being about 2 tablespoons per gallon of warm water.


----------

